#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Bloquear MSN pelo Squid :: Sem utilizar iptables

## petrolina360graus

Galerinha, to tentando bloquear o msn para toda rede pelo squid usando acl mais não to conseguindo, já fiz vários testes e até agora nada. Alguém sabe me dizer se tem como bloquear o messenger usando acl sem iptables.

Atenciosamente,

Bruno......

----------


## aledr

O que já vi a esse respeito ensina a bloquear a palavra "gateway.dll", que na verdade é utilizada durante o login do MSN.

[ ] 's

----------


## xstefanox

Eu acho que não tem jeito.

----------


## aledr

Tem sim xstefanox, é bloqueando gateway.dll mesmo... O dia que tiver um tepinho eu testo novamente, mas já fiz isso inclusive..

----------


## petrolina360graus

Oh imbecil, não existe isso de perguntas inteligentes, se vc tem dúvida em algo tem mais é que perguntar, agora se vc se acho o ban ban ban do linux, cai fora do fórum porque esse lugar não é pra você. De gente como você o fórum não precisa de ajuda. Todos os que postam dúvidas pra mim sempre tento responder a todos da melhor maneira possível. Começe a rever seus conceitos sobre perguntas e respostas e pegue seu site de como fazer perguntas e enfie naquele canto idiota. A respeito de como bloquear MSN e Messenger por ACL via squid tem como sim, porque tava com essa regra em um outro servidor de um cliente.

:?

----------


## aledr

Deixa isso pra lá petrolina360graus, mas a regra é mesmo essa que postei aí em cima... conseguiu implementar ela?

[ ]'s

----------


## xstefanox

> Oh imbecil, não existe isso de perguntas inteligentes, se vc tem dúvida em algo tem mais é que perguntar, agora se vc se acho o ban ban ban do linux, cai fora do fórum porque esse lugar não é pra você. De gente como você o fórum não precisa de ajuda. Todos os que postam dúvidas pra mim sempre tento responder a todos da melhor maneira possível. Começe a rever seus conceitos sobre perguntas e respostas e pegue seu site de como fazer perguntas e enfie naquele canto idiota. A respeito de como bloquear MSN e Messenger por ACL via squid tem como sim, porque tava com essa regra em um outro servidor de um cliente.
> 
> :?


Caro usuário do fórum,

Eu não gosto de alimentar os trolls, mas eu acho que é você quem deve rever seus conceitos. Seus conceitos sobre GNU/Linux, seus conceitos sobre comunidade e seus conceitos sobre como responder algo que, de alguma maneira dentro da sua cabecinha, ofendeu-lhe.

Concordo plenamente que se você tem dúvida em alguma coisa, você tem que perguntar, mas antes tente fazer algo por si só. Não saia por aí perguntando coisas sobre um conceito que você não tem. Saia procurando o Google, honre o seu mérito, deixe de ser preguiçoso, estude e faça as coisas por si só, porque, meu amigo, quem não fizer isso no mercado de trabalho atual, está perdido. Não existe suporte de graça e não vai ter ninguém pra passar a mão na sua cabecinha quando seu chefe estiver gritando por alguma coisa com você. O mundo é cão e nem sempre vai ter alguém num fórum pra responder as suas perguntas.

Quando for perguntar, SAIBA perguntar. Não é de qualquer forma que você escreve uma pergunta no fórum. Se você simplesmente chega e fala: "Meu SAMBA não tá funcionando." eu vou simplesmente responder: "Tá, e daí?". Se você chega e fala "Meu SAMBA não tá funcionando, os logs apresentam tal coisa, isso de estranho tá acontecendo, meus clientes estão com este problema, já fiz uma pesquisa no Google e não consegui achar muita documentação..." eu vou responder sua pergunta da melhor maneira que os meus conhecimentos me permitirem.

E respondendo à dúvida do colega, de maneira técnica e educada, a qual é o nosso objetivo...

Bloquear apenas o MSN no Squid não adianta nada, porque ele apenas utiliza um túnel pela porta 80, mas ele ainda utiliza o método tradicional de conexão, pela porta 1863 que, por sua vez, passa longe do Squid.

Agora, respondendo à sua afirmação que citando fica: "De gente como você o fórum não precisa de ajuda", eu retruco: Quem é você pra falar em nome do fórum?

Eu não me acho nenhum "ban ban ban". Eu respondo essas perguntas, eu escrevo documentação, eu desenvolvo e eu ensino. Não sou um um sanguessuga da boa-vontade alheia.

Fora isso, eu não tenho mais nada pra te falar, porque eu não tenho filho da sua idade.


Sem mais, sem ressentimentos.

----------


## bauer

Opa, 

Tente isto:

### Bloqueando MSN
#
acl bqmsn dstdomain passport.com
http_access deny bqmsn
#
acl msnmessenger url_regex -i gateway.dll
http_access deny msnmessenger
#
acl MSN req_mime_type -i ^application/x-msn-messenger$
http_access deny MSN
#

&#91;];

----------


## Fernando

Hmmm. Dexo aqui meu protesto de que nao gostei da atitude de nenhum dos dois, de qualquer forma, me parece outrora resolvido, e deixo o recado só como lembrete.

Vamos por favor tentar respeitar os usuarios de todas as maneiras possiveis, seja perguntando, seja respondendo, nao estou dizendo que ninguem tem culpa, mas vamos todos prezar pelo bom desenvolvimento do fórum e respeitar, se nao uns aos outros, o fórum pelo menos.

Grato  :Wink:

----------


## chacara

Amigo petrolina360graus, 
tambem acho dificil bloquear o msn pelo squid "somente o squid" acredito que possa at&#233; passar despercebido a voc&#234; em sua rede o uso do msn de uma forma que n&#227;o apare&#231;a nos logs. 

Bom entretanto se estiver interessado em banir o msn da sua rede lhe "aconcelho" usar o netfilter mais layer7 e um bom filtro para o seu proxy no caso dansguardian. N&#227;o se esque&#231;a dos webmessegers "existem muitos desses por ai". 

Caso esteje interessado lhe ajudaria sem problemas para colocar isso em produ&#231;&#227;o. &#201; s&#243; postar.
--- 
Fiquei um pouco triste com o que l&#234; nesse t&#243;pico!

----------


## WhiteTiger

A resposta desse tópico já foi efetuada. Como os usuários resolveram "baixar o nível" vou bloquear o tópico.

----------

